# Dämpfer im Pfadfinder



## franks (23. Januar 2005)

Hi,
bis zu welcher Einbaulänge kann der Pfadfinder Rahmen eigentlich Dämpfer aufnehmen? Ich will mir einen Fox Vanilla RC reinschrauben.

mfg frank


----------



## Blaufuessler (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

also ausgelegt ist der Rahmen auf nen 190 mm Dämpfer und drüber würd ich besser au net ausprobieren. Bei nem anderen Dämpfer als der normalerweise verbaute Manitou Swinger würde ich etwas aufpassen. Da die Wippe beim größten Federweg dazu neigen kann, den Dämpfer einzuklemmen, wenn er nicht schmal genug am Kolben ist. Also vorher auf jeden Fall bei max Federweg ausprobieren ob ders auch tut!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (23. Januar 2005)

Ich habe es zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber mein Händler meinte das Stahlfederdämpfer nicht passen, da der Platz zum Oberrohr beim Einfedern zu eng wäre.


----------



## Endurance (24. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab schon Stahlfeder im PF gesehen - geht also prinzipiell. Kann aber sein das man dann evtl. nur eine der beiden  Anlenkpunkte verwenden kann. 

Mich würde auch interessieren ob man den DT-Swiss HRV reinkriegt. Und wo bekommt man passende Buchsen her.


----------



## XC_Freund (24. Januar 2005)

Wenn es Sondergrößen sein müssen bekommst du sie auf jeden Fall beim DT Servicecenter. Den kann man sich über die DT-Homepage aussuchen. Ist in Deutschland Whizz-Wheels. Ich habe von denen auch eine 30mm breite Buchse für mein Speci bekommen. Das Problem wird eher sein, einen HVR zu bekommen. Der ist wohl immer noch nicht auf dem Markt. Ich würde den aber auch in mein Pfadfinder einbauen. Sogesehen ist die Lieferverzögerung meines PF ja vielleicht ganz gut und ich komme um Manitou herum.


----------



## franks (24. Januar 2005)

Was? ******* hoffentlich is das nur ein Gerücht, ich hab echt keine Lust auf den Luft Krampf  Wär nett wennsich mal jemand vom Bergwerk Support dazu äußern würde


----------



## XC_Freund (24. Januar 2005)

Also den HVR würde ich nicht als Luftkrampf ansehen. Ich habe beim Service Center mal nachgefragt. Als Einzelstück wird der HVR leider erst im April/Mai zu erhalten sein.


----------



## uffe (24. Januar 2005)

Henning Schwiese, Boss bei S-Tec, sagte mir, beim Manitou Swinger Coil hätten sie schon Ärger mit am Oberrohr touchierenden Teilen gehabt.
Weitere Details habe ich leider nicht, fahre Swinger Air 4way 2005.


----------



## franks (25. Januar 2005)

uffe: wie fährt sich der im Vergleich zu nem guten alten Öl/Stahlfeder Dämpfer? Wieviel Federweg hast du effektiv? Wie schwierig war die Einstellung

und: weiß einer was das "way" bedeutet? also 3-way, 4-way etc?


----------



## Endurance (25. Januar 2005)

franks schrieb:
			
		

> uffe: wie fährt sich der im Vergleich zu nem guten alten Öl/Stahlfeder Dämpfer? Wieviel Federweg hast du effektiv? Wie schwierig war die Einstellung
> 
> und: weiß einer was das "way" bedeutet? also 3-way, 4-way etc?


3way: Luftdruck Hauptkammer, Zugstufe, Pedalplattform
4way: wie 3way + progressivität
6way: wie 4way + high/lowspeed Kompression

alles unklar  ?

Die Einstellung ist mir persönlich auch etwas zu fisselig. Das geht beim DT einfacher. Für Luft spricht Gewicht + ist eben beliebig anpassbar ohne großartig Federhärten durchtesten zu müssen (wer hat schon zig Federn daheim zum probieren und testet das unterwegs)


----------



## uffe (25. Januar 2005)

@ Franks

Leider habe ich den Pfadfinder mit Dämpfer erst seit Anfang Oktober und bislang kaum Zeit und Gelegenheit zum echten Fahren gehabt.
War bislang auch jedes mal noch am Tüfteln. Nur die Plattformdämpfung kann man meiner Ansicht nach ziemlich niedrig halten, da die Wippneigung des Hinterbaus generell schwach auszufallen scheint. Andere Erfahrungen, anyone?

Noch was: Dämpferanlenkung?
Welche fahren die anderen "Pfadfinder" hier so? Im "kurzen" Federweg ist das Teil so hochbeinig, dass ich die Beine kaum auf den Boden bekomme (trotz Größe M bei 1,83 m).
Hat jemand ein Dämpfersetup für sich gefunden, mit dem man beide Positionen ohne Druckanpassung nutzen kann -> kurzer Weg eher straff (mehr  XC), langer Weg weicher, viel Sag (für bergab).

Gruß,
Uffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franks (25. Januar 2005)

du bist 1,83 und fährst M?
Ich wollt mir nen L Rahmen kaufen, bin aber auch nur 1,85 und die Schritthöhe ist 85cm. Ist L dann zu groß?


----------



## Endurance (25. Januar 2005)

franks schrieb:
			
		

> du bist 1,83 und fährst M?
> Ich wollt mir nen L Rahmen kaufen, bin aber auch nur 1,85 und die Schritthöhe ist 85cm. Ist L dann zu groß?


Bin auch 184 und fahre ebenfalls M. Ist jedoch an der Grenze. Willst Du auch längere Touren fahren würde ich L nehmen. Ist dann zwar nicht ganz so handlich aber man hat von der Sitzposition her ein etwas "sportlicheres" Feeling. 
Bei mehr "Freeride/Enduro" lastiger fahrweise ist M OK - man sitzt dann relativ aufrecht. Evtl. ist eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze nötig.


----------



## Blaufuessler (25. Januar 2005)

Also ich bin 1,83 m und hab auch den M Rahmen genommen. Beim Abfahren ist er auf jeden Fall sehr gut, da man sehr aufrecht drauf sitz und dadurch das Dingens besser unter Kontrolle hat. Beim Uphill, kann ne aufrechte Sitzposition schon mal Nerven, das ist dann teilweise wirklich nur mit ner absenkbaren Gabel zu ertragen.
Die Wippe ist bei mir immer auf max Federweg eingestellt, da der Hinterbau so gut wie nicht wippt. Meistens fahr ich bei meinen 81 kg so 160 PSI in der Hauptkammer und 100 PSI im SPV. Das hat sich eigentlich immer als optimal bei mir herausgstellt, da sich so der Federweg am effektivsten nutzen lässt.


----------



## uffe (25. Januar 2005)

Ich fahre den M-Rahmen auch mit gekröpfter Stütze. Der L-Rahmen wäre ja noch höher gewesen! Ich habe wirklich anhand der guten und im gleichem Abbildungsmaßstab gehaltenen Abbildungen im Katalog herumgerechnet und mit meinem vorherigen (geklauten) Faunus verglichen. Da wäre mir zwischen Oberrohr und den "private parts" dann doch etwas zu wenig Luft gewesen.
Die Oberrohrhöhe liegt beim Pfadfinder in M so wie bei anderen in L, vor allem in der "kurzen" Federwegsanlenkung des Dämpfers.
Ich habe damals mehr als lange über die nicht alltägliche Geometrie des Bikes mit dem kurzen Oberrohr nachgedacht und mich dann doch für M entschieden. Bislang fühle ich mich auf der Kiste wohl ...
Allerdings hätte die Tretlagerhöhe 1,5 cm niedriger sein dürfen. Ich habe für mich (bislang nur in Trockenübungen in der Wohnung) jetzt entschieden, nur die untere Position zu testen.

Maße zur Info:
kurzer Federweg, steile Winkel:
Tretlagerhöhe 37 cm (Hallo???)
Schrittfreiheit im Rohrknick 81 cm

langer Federweg, flache Winkel
Tretlagerhöhe knapp 36 cm
Schrittfreiheit im Rohrknick 80 cm

Gemessen mit RS Pike mit vollen 140 mm. Um den Beitrag noch länger werden zu lassen   :
Meine Schrittlänge: 86 cm. Vorbau ist Syntace VRO in M, Länge auf 120 mm. Damit und der Raceface XY komme ich auf meine gewohnten und erprobten 585 mm effektive Oberrohrlänge.


Postlängenrekord, yeah!!!


----------

